# Does TPI accept Ocean Sands Resort? ?



## maggiesmom (May 7, 2012)

I was wondering if TPI accepts Ocean Sands Resort and Spa in Virginia Beach??


maggiesmom


----------



## maggiesmom (May 8, 2012)

Hello, waiting for reply.

maggiesmom


----------



## DeniseM (May 8, 2012)

You can contact the TPI Rep. by scrolling down to the bottom of the main TPI page, and click on "TPIRep" to send them an email.  Here - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/sendmessage.php?do=mailmember&u=18748


----------



## TPIRep (May 8, 2012)

*Ocean Sands Resort*

Hello- Yes, TPI can accept deposits from Ocean Sands Resort and Spa in Virginia Beach. You have the option of creating an account on our website www.tradingplaces.com and banking the week using the available form or call us at 800-365-7617, the call center hours are Mon-Fri 7am-6pm and Sat 8am-4:30 pm.
Thanks for considering us when planning your vacations!


----------

